# Exporting car to greece



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

To all

I have a brand new BMW should I export it to greece or sell it and try and buy one in greece ?

I realise it would be taxed if kept for more than six months but is it taxed every year ?

Regards
Simon


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*car imports to greece*

If you will go to a posting from The Grocer on 3rd July 2010 at 08.56 on page 13 you will find out everything you want to know I think,and scroll down a little for some replies.Do remember that we have a new luxury tax on big engine cars now.....over 1.927 you pay the normal tax plus the luxury one on top,lots of people have sold large engine cars now,its a staggered tax depending on how big the size goes.


----------

